# Recognition request



## ShanLou (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi. I really would like to know who has made and performed this composition.. Is it sung in Latin or Italy? I've tried to write down the lyrics but it's too hard.





 Part 1




 Part 2 (A man starts singing at 1:47, maybe easier to resolve the lyrics than from the high female voice at beginning...)

Please, help me


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Philip Glass, the CIVIL warS: Rome section, Prologue


----------



## ShanLou (Jan 12, 2013)

quack said:


> Philip Glass, the CIVIL warS: Rome section, Prologue


Oh, that was fast... Thank you so much!


----------

